# After S3 resume, USB mouse doesn't always work



## Seeker (Nov 12, 2011)

In 9 out of 10 cases, mouse doesn't resume.
As it is USB mouse, I've did:

`# camcontrol reset all`
    reports err on bus 2
`# camcontrol rescan all`
    didn't help

I've also tried adding into loader.conf and nada:

```
hint.psm.0.flags="0x3000"
```
But I think it is PS/2 related.

What works 100% for a mouse is to unplug and then plug back it's USB receiver, which yields:

```
ugen3.2: <Logitech> at usbus3 (disconnected)
ukbd0: at uhub3, port 1, addr 2 (disconnected)
ums0: at uhub3, port 1, addr 2 (disconnected)
uhid0: at uhub3, port 1, addr 2 (disconnected)
ugen3.2: <Logitech> at usbus3
ukbd0: <Logitech USB Receiver, class 0/0, rev 2.00/12.01, addr 2> on usbus3
kbd2 at ukbd0
ums0: <Logitech USB Receiver, class 0/0, rev 2.00/12.01, addr 2> on usbus3
ums0: 16 buttons and [XYZT] coordinates ID=2
uhid0: <Logitech USB Receiver, class 0/0, rev 2.00/12.01, addr 2> on usbus3
```
Anyone has a solution?


----------



## aragon (Nov 14, 2011)

camcontrol(8) for a USB device?  Try usbconfig(8)...


----------



## Seeker (Nov 14, 2011)

How would I use it in this example?
CMD is unknown to me.


----------



## aragon (Nov 14, 2011)

man(1) cmd unknown to you too? 

Try this:
`# usbconfig -d ugen3.2 reset`

Or perhaps:
`# usbconfig -u 3 -a 2 power_off`
`# usbconfig -d ugen3.2 power_on`


----------



## Seeker (Nov 15, 2011)

Thx!
I've fixed it, by recompiling kernel without usb devices and kld(un)loading them upon suspend/resume


----------

